# Setting up new case



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

Just so you know, I'm a noob, and I'm very confused.

I just bought a new Asus P5ND2-SLI and a new Antec Super Lanboy case, and installing everything has become a nightmare, although I'm sure there's a simple solution for everything.

Right now, I've got the motherboard, power supply, optical drives (x2), and hard drive mounted. I've got a few cables connected, but not many. I'm caught up on connecting the IDE cable. First of all, there are 2 connectors on the mobo, PRI_IDE and SEC_IDE. I know that I'm supposed to set one drive as the master and the other slave, but why do I need 2 connectors since the IDE cable has 2 connectors on it? I have the cable plugged into PRI_IDE, and SEC_IDE is empty, is this right?

Also, I'd wanted my "generic" CD-ROM to be the master, of course. Then I have an HP dvd640 underneath it in the bays. However, that connector for the master on the IDE cable is UNDER the slave's connector, so I can't have my master on the topmost bay? Do I need to put the slave on top in the bays to connect it correctly, or am I missing something? Having my CD-ROM underneath my slave just doesn't make sense.

Please help a noob out! I can't continue until I solve this! The directions that came with the case+mobo are VERY crappy and the manufacturer's website offers no additional help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The IDE channels each support 2 devices. You can have a total of 4 drives on the average machine this way. I personally like putting my HDDs on the PRI_IDE connector and the opticals on the SEC_IDE connector. One thing to mind is that you don't want to mix HDDs and opticals on the same channel. Also make sure to set the jumpers on the devices to either CABLE SELECT or MASTER/SLAVE when plugging in.

For the CD and DVD I recommend putting the DVD as the master device and the CD as the slave device. Why? Personal preference! I also like to stack them according to their placement on the actual IDE cable.



```
╔═══HDD0
       ║
       ╠═══HDD1
       ║
PRI_IDE╝

       ╔═══DVD
       ║
       ╠═══CD
       ║
SEC_IDE╝
```


----------



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

Wait, I'm supposed to connect my hard drive(s) to an IDE connector too? I have a Seagate Barracuda, and I dont see anywhere the cable would fit into it!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is this an SATA drive? it'll use a small cable (usually they are red) and connects only one drive to the board. Additional SATA drives require additional cables and connectors on the board. Sorry I didn't realize that, I'm not a big Seagate fan so I didn't recognize the particular device.


----------



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, it's got that flat red cable... prolly shoulda mentioned that  So, I'm leaving SEC_IDE empty, correct?


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

yes the red cable will fit itself into the hardrive and the corresponding plug on the mother board.


----------

